# Just got banned!



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Steve,

We have been made aware that you have been accepting trips and canceling them, communicating to riders that you are doing this to keep your acceptance rate up and thus qualify for the guarantees. As stated in the Software License Agreement you signed on November 6th, intentional misuse of the application by you constitutes a material breach of the agreement, possibly resulting in termination. Considering the extensiveness of the issue and your communications to riders, your account will be deactivated immediately.

This email also constitutes notice of Rasier terminating its Transportation Provider Service Agreement with you, effective 30 days from today.

Your last payment will occur next week.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have been made aware that you have been accepting trips and canceling them, communicating to riders that you are doing this to keep your acceptance rate up and thus qualify for the guarantees. As stated in the Software License Agreement you signed on November 6th, intentional misuse of the application by you constitutes a material breach of the agreement, possibly resulting in termination. Considering the extensiveness of the issue and your communications to riders, your account will be deactivated immediately.
> 
> ...


And how does the defendant plea?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Never once communicated I was keeping up my acceptance rate for guarantees. I made $37 the last two weeks. Not getting much in guarantee.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Never once communicated I was keeping up my acceptance rate for guarantees. I made $37 the last two weeks. Not getting much in guarantee.


So what did you communicate to the passengers? And were you accepting pings and not picking them up?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

I can enjoy a Friday and Saturday for the first time since November 6th.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

How did they know it was you, your actual identity, when the only place they would've found that is here on this forum?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> How did they know it was you, your actual identity, when the only place they would've found that is here on this forum?


They would have copies of the test messages and the complaints from riders to go on. Would be nothing to do with the forum.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have been made aware that you have been accepting trips and canceling them, communicating to riders that you are doing this to keep your acceptance rate up and thus qualify for the guarantees. As stated in the Software License Agreement you signed on November 6th, intentional misuse of the application by you constitutes a material breach of the agreement, possibly resulting in termination. Considering the extensiveness of the issue and your communications to riders, your account will be deactivated immediately.
> 
> ...


Good, hopefully they unload more of the DB's who do this so people who are actually in need of a ride can get one.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


Then they did the right thing.

As a customer I would be pissed off. It's not in your best interest, inconveniences the passenger and makes the system unreliable. And fact is Uber needs the passenger more than they need you.

Guess you learned the hard lesson. Good luck.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm sure some whiny entitled prick complained and they looked at my standard message. I looked at my thread of text messages, and of the 40-50 messages to riders, one time a guy kept pinging me on the $10 hour guarantee and I said I needed to accept his ping to keep up my guarantee in a text. They must have (Jackie in DC) looked through my messages and found the one time I said it. I was only following their statement of "you must accept 90%", nothing about completing the ride. Oh well, isn't my steady income. My brother and I are building a local app to take their business. I so look forward to the Uber implosion


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh ya...the verdict "Guilty"


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


Simple economics.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Good, hopefully they unload more of the DB's who do this so people who are actually in need of a ride can get one.


So it feels good sitting there turning down rides to screw some dumb ass out of a few extra bucks on a surge. I don't need the karma. Good luck to you.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I'm sure some whiny entitled prick complained and they looked at my standard message. I looked at my thread of text messages, and of the 40-50 messages to riders, one time a guy kept pinging me on the $10 hour guarantee and I said I needed to accept his ping to keep up my guarantee in a text. They must have (Jackie in DC) looked through my messages and found the one time I said it. I was only following their statement of "you must accept 90%", nothing about completing the ride. Oh well, isn't my steady income. My brother and I are building a local app to take their business. I so look forward to the Uber implosion


That's where you made your mistake, texts that uber can see.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

There software says specifically you can use it as needed. Even have an email that states that from Jackie. They can't tell us how to use it, or they become a transportation company.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree NYC, oh well. was an interesting few months, no puke or accidents in my car. On to the next thing


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

It will be interesting to see how it all turns out, stay safe everyone


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Then they did the right thing.
> 
> As a customer I would be pissed off. It's not in your best interest, inconveniences the passenger and makes the system unreliable. And fact is Uber needs the passenger more than they need you.
> 
> Guess you learned the hard lesson. Good luck.


Actually, no lesson to be learned. He was already priced out but continued to drive. When Google introduces autonomous cars, the entire livery system of the world will disappear. Navies will disappear, you can function a ship like drone/video game. Taxi industry is already on its way out the door. Limos will be gone. Pizza delivery is going away. UPS/fedex/USPS are on their way out. Office buildings, stores, factories are becoming AI wastelands.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Actually, no lesson to be learned. He was already priced out but continued to drive. When Google introduces autonomous cars, the entire livery system of the world will disappear. Navies will disappear, you can function a ship like drone/video game. Taxi industry is already on its way out the door. Limos will be gone. Pizza delivery is going away. UPS/fedex/USPS are on their way out. Office buildings, stores, factories are becoming AI wastelands.


I think I seen a movie like that once. They enslaved the humans in the end and we all lived in the matrix.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I agree NYC, oh well. was an interesting few months, no puke or accidents in my car. On to the next thing


You have a Suburban not some POS Camry or Prius, you'll find work. Just remember Uber as a bad experience and move on.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I think I seen a movie like that once. They enslaved the humans in the end and we all lived in the matrix.


That drips with cynicism. We all believe a miserable future is not likely because we've been trained to believe so, just as slaves are trained to believe there is no other way.

Just as slaves can be freed, the free can be enslaved. I'm certain Berlin's 1920 Jewish community would have told you the holocaust was impossible and would never happen. Pre-Taliban women would have told you the Taliban couldn't happen in Afghanistan. A Palestinian at his peaceful home in 1946 likely believed he'd still be living there in 1956. A black postal worker in 1894 Atlanta would be confused about the mention of federal and state segregation leading to job loss.

It can happen, but will people be too mired in their own ignorant bliss to recognize it?


----------



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


Who drives a Suburban for Uber?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You have a Suburban not some POS Camry or Prius, you'll find work. Just remember Uber as a bad experience and move on.


I do have a full time career. I am very interested in the same day logistic model that uber is building with their "partners". Not too worried about the next paycheck, just a reminder of why I am grateful for my employees and their hard work


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> That drips with cynicism. We all believe a miserable future is not likely because we've been trained to believe so, just as slaves are trained to believe there is no other way.
> 
> Just as slaves can be freed, the free can be enslaved. I'm certain Berlin's 1920 Jewish community would have told you the holocaust was impossible and would never happen. Pre-Taliban women would have told you the Taliban couldn't happen in Afghanistan. A Palestinian at his peaceful home in 1946 likely believed he'd still be living there in 1956. A black postal worker in 1894 Atlanta would be confused about the mention of federal and state segregation leading to job loss.
> 
> It can happen, but will people be too mired in their own ignorant bliss to recognize it?


I don't deny it's not going to happen, but I don't think it's as close as you think. Most new tech ideas take years to reach adoption rates that make it a daily part of our lives. And most new tech ideas in the realm of transportation are at least 5 years out before they start to be seen on our roads or in the air.

And lets face it. If you poll people about getting into a driverless car most will not do it. It needs to be proven first. I do think drones for parcel delivery are closer on the horizon. We are seeing them being used already around our parts for remote mail delivery up north.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Tom Madison said:


> Who drives a Suburban for Uber?


Not me anymore. Just hooked a buddy up on that $300 ignup bonus. Thought maybe xl would show up here.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Another ass-hole taxi driver bites the dust,
Play by the rules and you get paid, it really is that simple.

Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 2nd Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 41.95 hours and grossed $10.43 per hour in gross fares. We added $321.34 to your account.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Not me anymore. Just hooked a buddy up on that $300 ignup bonus. Thought maybe xl would show up here.


Hope you still get it. Something tells me they will not pay it out as you are no longer with Uber. That would be a low blow.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I don't deny it's not going to happen, but I don't think it's as close as you think. Most new tech ideas take years to reach adoption rates that make it a daily part of our lives. And most new tech ideas in the realm of transportation are at least 5 years out before they start to be seen on our roads or in the air.
> 
> And lets face it. If you poll people about getting into a driverless car most will not do it. It needs to be proven first. I do think drones for parcel delivery are closer on the horizon. We are seeing them being used already around our parts for remote mail delivery up north.


The only scary thing about driverless cars would be hackers and war leading to mass crashes and chaos. Other than that, there is nothing to fear.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

My only "dissapointment" us I didn't last long enough to get that partner IPO stock. Damn it


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Hope you still get it. Something tells me they will not pay it out as you are no longer with Uber. That would be a low blow.


It was back in November I do have one driver out that has some rides to complete, maybe $100. They can keep it, maybe cover the damage I caused them and their reputation in Wilmington nc


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Another ass-hole taxi driver bites the dust,
> Play by the rules and you get paid, it's really that simple.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 2nd Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 41.95 hours and grossed $10.43 per hour in gross fares. We added $321.34 to your account.


Not a taxi driver... you seem angry. Slow uber day?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Another ass-hole taxi driver bites the dust,
> Play by the rules and you get paid, it's really that simple.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 2nd Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 41.95 hours and grossed $10.43 per hour in gross fares. We added $321.34 to your account.


Some odd math....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Not a taxi driver... you seem angry. Slow uber day?


You are correct, you are not even good enough to be a taxi driver, you are just some AH that downloaded an app.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Getting banned from Uber driving is like getting a promotion . Congrats bro keep up the good work. You should celebrate.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Getting banned from Uber driving is like getting a promotion . Congrats bro keep up the good work. You should celebrate.


I will this Friday night. Might just call an Uber, oops taxi.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I will this Friday night. Might just call an Uber, oops taxi.


Come on buddy...you know you will be calling an Uber at those rates. You are unemployed and cheep like the rest of us. Make sure you tip your driver.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Fortunately I am not unemployed, so I can still afford a taxi. Tipping an Uber driver. If I tipped an Uber driver it would throw off the data collection taking place.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

When I first was introduced to Uber, I said to my brother, I wonder what they are going to do with all that data? Funny, every current and past driver is paying them to collect data...will we ever catch on. Google, Facebook uber, what's next? Looking forward to my retirement on an island far far away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

WilmingtonUber said:


> When I first was introduced to Uber, I said to my brother, I wonder what they are going to do with all that data? Funny, every current and past driver is paying them to collect data...will we ever catch on. Google, Facebook uber, what's next? Looking forward to my retirement on an island far far away.


Attention *****, ignore.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Attention *****, ignore.


Just as disgusted as your title suggests. Good luck DD.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Just figured out why I got caught and banned. Was averaging $350 a week for two months and the last two weeks I only made $23 and $8 for myself. Must not have lived up to there billing standards. Sorry Uber.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Just figured out why I got caught and banned. Was averaging $350 a week for two months and the last two weeks I only made $23 and $8 for myself. Must not have lived up to there billing standards. Sorry Uber.


How do you make $23 ? You worked a half an hour ?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

4 rides


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> 4 rides


They did you a favor, they put you out of your misery.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


Why would you call the Pax to find out where they are going "over 2500 trips and I have never once called the pax and asked where they are going, I know a few of my fellow Uber drivers that do it, and that is not professional", it is none of your business, if you decide to have your app on and accept the ping, you have an obligation to the customer to pick them up, it's part of being a FHV driver, forget what Uber likes to call it, you are a dispatch for hire driver. If this was happening to you you would feel he same way, these are people you are dealing with and you are running a business, there can not be preferential treatment in this industry, you can not decide to pick up or not to pick up a PAX do to their destination, if you think that the fares are too low to do business then just turn OFF the app, like myself and many others have done, and go join another base, Uber just did you a favor and put you out of your misery.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

I turned down at least 40 requests that weekend. No misery. Just working it to see if I could learn something about local logistics. Figured they would catch on. I was trying to be "nice" to the customer by letting them know I couldn't take the ride. They all assume we know where they are going, but the rider has no clue that we don't. Not a very efficient system. Eventually the riders experience will decline. My mistake was ever having communication with the rider. I have learned a bunch from this forum and other drivers. Hope I can apply it someday


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Why would you call the Pax to find out where they are going "over 2500 trips and I have never once called the pax and asked where they are going, I know a few of my fellow Uber drivers that do it, and that is not professional", it is none of your business, if you decide to have your app on and accept the ping, you have an obligation to the customer to pick them up, it's part of being a FHV driver, forget what Uber likes to call it, you are a dispatch for hire driver. If this was happening to you you would feel he same way, these are people you are dealing with and you are running a business, there can not be preferential treatment in this industry, you can not decide to pick up or not to pick up a PAX do to their destination, if you think that the fares are too low to do business then just turn OFF the app, like I and many others have and go join another base, Uber just did you a favor and put you out of your misery.


No other options in Wilmington nc yet.


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

WilmingtonUber said:


> No other options in Wilmington nc yet.


I know it was annoying to them. Was my point. Felt they need to know the type of company they areupporting. Highly doubt myr denied requests ruined uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They did you a favor, they put you out of your misery.


 touché!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I think you got what you deserved and had this coming to you. It takes 2 seconds for a passenger to file a complaint about you, especially if you've been texting them and they have logs.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Why would you call the Pax to find out where they are going "over 2500 trips and I have never once called the pax and asked where they are going, I know a few of my fellow Uber drivers that do it, and that is not professional", it is none of your business, if you decide to have your app on and accept the ping, you have an obligation to the customer to pick them up, it's part of being a FHV driver, forget what Uber likes to call it, you are a dispatch for hire driver. If this was happening to you you would feel he same way, these are people you are dealing with and you are running a business, there can not be preferential treatment in this industry, you can not decide to pick up or not to pick up a PAX do to their destination, if you think that the fares are too low to do business then just turn OFF the app, like I and many others have and go join another base, Uber just did you a favor and put you out of your misery.


The stupid thing about asking them where they're going is, say you like where they're going, you pick them up. They're going to be pissed off for asking and rate you a 1.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Every Uber driver cancels a few trips here and there, and Uber will let you slide, but when it becomes the norm, then they will let you know about it. There was this one week where I was extremely frustrated and did more accept and cancels than normal "like I said I was extremely pissed, more pissed than normal, which normal means pretty much every day", they did send me an email regarding the too many cancels for that week, and it was justified on their part and my part, but I never call a Pax to ask them where they are heading, now if the PAX call me, and they have on many occasions, I sometimes ask their destination, I also don't cancel on them because of it. You need to be strategic in your cancellations, not go full bore crazy.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Every Uber driver cancels a few trips here and there, and Uber will let you slide, but when it becomes the norm, then they will let you know about it. There was this one week where I was extremely frustrated and did more accept and cancels than normal, they did send me an email regarding the too many cancels for that week, and it was justified on their part and my part, but I never call a Pax to ask them where they are heading, now if the PAX call me, and they have on many occasions, I sometimes ask their destination, I also don't cancel on them because of it. You need to be strategic in your cancellations, not go full bore crazy.


Well, that's different, if they call the minute I accept, instant cancel for being a pain in the ass, or if you sound drunk or obnoxious, cancel. 
I laughed when they called after I canceled and I ingore the MF ers


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> How did they know it was you, your actual identity, when the only place they would've found that is here on this forum?


^^^
They have his car bugged. 
Didn't you see the note on the steering wheel saying "Please speak into the air bag"?


----------



## WilmingtonUber (Jan 17, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The stupid thing about asking them where they're going is, say you like where they're going, you pick them up. They're going to be pissed off for asking and rate you a 1.


I retired with a 4.8


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well, that's different, if they call the minute I accept, instant cancel for being a pain in the ass, or if you sound drunk or obnoxious, cancel.
> I laughed when they called after I canceled and I ingore the MF ers


Don't you love the one's that call right after they dispatch you and ask how long, REALLY, and yes I have cancelled quite a few of those, as you know that they are already late to where they need to be and will do nothing but agitate you on the way to their destination, with questions like, how long, man there is traffic ahead "while they are checking Waze to see if you are taking the fastest route, LOL, and just pretty much making the hair on my back curl, and no I don't have hair on my back, but it does feel like it with the lovely Uber PAX in the rear seat.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I retired with a 4.8


You got fired with a 4.8, that is what you were trying to say. I suggest let things cool off for a month, and see if they let you back on, maybe going to their office and being nice "hand job, don't forget the cream, less friction burns, they like the cream", might help


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think I seen a movie like that once. They enslaved the humans in the end and we all lived in the matrix.


^
Yeah, enslaved by the Borg. 
Can't wait for the day when I stand on one of those pads (that will say Google on it) and say "Energize".


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Why would you call the Pax to find out where they are going "over 2500 trips and I have never once called the pax and asked where they are going, I know a few of my fellow Uber drivers that do it, and that is not professional", it is none of your business, if you decide to have your app on and accept the ping, you have an obligation to the customer to pick them up, it's part of being a FHV driver, forget what Uber likes to call it, you are a dispatch for hire driver. If this was happening to you you would feel he same way, these are people you are dealing with and you are running a business, there can not be preferential treatment in this industry, you can not decide to pick up or not to pick up a PAX do to their destination, if you think that the fares are too low to do business then just turn OFF the app, like myself and many others have done, and go join another base, Uber just did you a favor and put you out of your misery.


I have over 2000 trips and also have never asked a PAX what their destination was or even turned down one that I knew would not be great for my daily net.

But I also have no major problem with other Uber Drivers calling to ask. A year ago I would say it was unprofessional also but now, really no problem at all.

But I strongly believe that Uber has complete control over this. Lowering rates this fast had predictable consequences such as a higher percentage of Drivers calling PAX to ask about the destination and cancelling if it didn't meet their criteria. Drivers looking at Pings/Requests and having a personal distance that they will now not drive to. Again, I've never done the former and absolutely pay close attention to and must do the later.

So what could Uber do?
- Show destination during a Request (Okay, might not be the best alternative or even legal depending on city and state regs)
- Let Driver set preferences on Driver App with:
a) Distance/Time to pick up a request (Ex: 5 min/ 2 mile max)
b) Distance willing to drive PAX (Ex: 10 miles max, 20 miles max, etc...)
c) Directional (Ex: Only willing to Drive North) 
b) Last Call (city or max distance and direction you are willing to take a PAX for your last ride home)

All of these would help to mitigate or completely end need for Uber Drivers to call a PAX and help minimize Driver expenses and maximize net profit. Would this be a net negative or a net positive in getting the PAX the closest driver in the shortest amount of time while also helping with the Driver's bottom-line?

So do I think calling the PAX to ask about their destination as being unprofessional using the traditional standards of a Cabbie or a TNC Driver from a year ago, Yes. Do I have a problem with it now, nope.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


Congratulations,
uber has finally put you out of your misery.... You knew it wasnt working for you and you couldnt quit.
I have a feeling this is good for you, riders and other drivers that are yet to reach the moment of Zen (the point where you realized you have been [email protected]#ed all along).
Good luck in whatever you decide to do next


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I have over 2000 trips and also have never asked a PAX what their destination was or even turned down one that I new would not be great for my daily net.
> 
> But I also have no major problem with other Uber Drivers calling to ask. A year ago I would say it was unprofessional also but now, really no problem at all.
> 
> ...


What you are implying is illegal in the FHV industry, and it will never ever be given a second thought, when you sign up to be a FHV/Taxi operator these are things you have to deal with, it's just part of the job, not every fare will be a lucrative one, that being said, with Uber that is another story "with their dirt cheap fares" all it does is invite such behavior "like the poster who got fired" from drivers, the should I or should I not syndrome.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have been made aware that you have been accepting trips and canceling them, communicating to riders that you are doing this to keep your acceptance rate up and thus qualify for the guarantees. As stated in the Software License Agreement you signed on November 6th, intentional misuse of the application by you constitutes a material breach of the agreement, possibly resulting in termination. Considering the extensiveness of the issue and your communications to riders, your account will be deactivated immediately.
> 
> ...


Hope to see a lot more of these threads! Hopefully Uber will start cracking the whip on these amateur cab like operators. :::fingers crossed:::

they make all of us trying to do a good job look bad


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Another ass-hole taxi driver bites the dust,
> Play by the rules and you get paid, it's really that simple.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 2nd Payments ---> Congrats, our log shows that you were online for 41.95 hours and grossed $10.43 per hour in gross fares. We added $321.34 to your account.


Play by the rules?! Whose rules? Uber's rules?! A company that will slash rates to the point that you can only hurt yourself by driving? Those rules?

Uber Rules:
No tipping
We cut your rates when we feel like it
We set our fees to whatever we feel 
We ignore laws, statutes, regulations
We make promises we can't keep
We advertise whatever we want


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's where you made your mistake, texts that uber can see.


Can Uber see the txts we send to PAX? If so, isn't that eavesdropping? Why are they allowed to read our texts?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Can Uber see the txts we send to PAX? If so, isn't that eavesdropping? Why are they allowed to read our texts?


Yes. They provide you with their masked phone number.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> you're using their double blind phone service that is used to call and text passengers, that's why they can see them. They can monitor and log it however they like.


 And they also listen in on the phone calls? Seriously???


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> And they also listen in on the phone calls? Seriously???


What have you been saying on these phone calls? Lol


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> you're using their double blind phone service that is used to call and text passengers, that's why they can see them. They can monitor and log it however they like.





JaxBeachDriver said:


> What have you been saying on these phone calls? Lol


It's just that whenever I've gotten a call where I'm being 'recorded'....I've been told right from the start. I was not aware we've been being eavesdropped on. It's one thing if you are informed upfront....but quite another if it is being done secretly.  Has anyone come out and directly ASKED Uber if this is in fact their practice?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Can Uber see the txts we send to PAX? If so, isn't that eavesdropping? Why are they allowed to read our texts?


Since when has not being allowed to do something ever stopped Uber from doing it anyways?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Getting banned from Uber driving is like getting a promotion . Congrats bro keep up the good work. You should celebrate.[/QUOTE
> 
> POST # 36 / @gregthedriver : ♤♡♢♧
> 
> ...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Metrics states that "getting deactivated has shown to actually increase driver earnings"...sigh.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> It's just that whenever I've gotten a call where I'm being 'recorded'....I've been told right from the start. I was not aware we've been being eavesdropped on. It's one thing if you are informed upfront....but quite another if it is being done secretly.  Has anyone come out and directly ASKED Uber if this is in fact their practice?


You give Uber permission to access a lot of things on your phone when you download their app. Give me a few minutes i'll look up an article for you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> You give Uber permission to access a lot of things on your phone when you download their app. Give me a few minutes i'll look up an article for you.


Here is one article,

http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/

Just google Uber phone permissions, many more articles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> Here is one article,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/
> 
> Just google Uber phone permissions, many more articles.


It seems like most apps spy on you, Facebook. The NSA


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It seems like most apps spy on you, Facebook. The NSA


I think I'd rather have the NSA spying on me.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

observer said:


> I think I'd rather have the NSA spying on me.


Your wish most likely has already been granted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Your wish most likely has already been granted.


Lol, I'd be willing to bet Google and Twitter know 1,000 times more about me than the NSA.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

observer said:


> Lol, I'd be willing to bet Google and Twitter know 1,000 times more about me than the NSA.


Sorry couldn't quite make out what you just typed...my screen just blinked a few times...and my microwave just turned on by itself.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Actually, no lesson to be learned. He was already priced out but continued to drive. When Google introduces autonomous cars, the entire livery system of the world will disappear. Navies will disappear, you can function a ship like drone/video game. Taxi industry is already on its way out the door. Limos will be gone. Pizza delivery is going away. UPS/fedex/USPS are on their way out. Office buildings, stores, factories are becoming AI wastelands.


Well, if we're all still driving for Uber and hanging out on UP by the time autonomous car takes our jobs...then we're losers to begin with.

And, a Navy, whether composed of conventional ships (with humans) or "drones", is still a Navy. If you knew anything about a power plant on a naval vessel, you'd understand that you'd want at least one human around to babysit those reactors!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Sorry couldn't quite make out what you just typed...my screen just blinked a few times...and my microwave just turned on by itself.


LoL


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I'm sure some whiny entitled prick complained and they looked at my standard message. I looked at my thread of text messages, and of the 40-50 messages to riders, one time a guy kept pinging me on the $10 hour guarantee and I said I needed to accept his ping to keep up my guarantee in a text. They must have (Jackie in DC) looked through my messages and found the one time I said it. I was only following their statement of "you must accept 90%", nothing about completing the ride. Oh well, isn't my steady income. My brother and I are building a local app to take their business. I so look forward to the Uber implosion


To you I have to say this:

"you're building an App to take over Uber's business"?



..

.. .. ..

.. .. .. .. .. ..  MUAHAHAHAAAA.....

Dude why you guys didn't come up with that App BEFORE Uber came up with it? 
Yeah I am also working on something that will generate billions for me.. I am working on a telephone that has no longer a cord, so you can take it with you where ever you want to go.

BUT I AGREE with being picky and not accepting rides that are either too far away since Uber pushed the risk of driving empty miles to us and also lowered our fare but kept their 20% plus the dollar out of every ride.. so I did quit a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> We have been made aware that you have been accepting trips and canceling them, communicating to riders that you are doing this to keep your acceptance rate up and thus qualify for the guarantees. As stated in the Software License Agreement you signed on November 6th, intentional misuse of the application by you constitutes a material breach of the agreement, possibly resulting in termination. Considering the extensiveness of the issue and your communications to riders, your account will be deactivated immediately.
> 
> ...


Hi there, is your car fianced thru uber?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Asked this earlier, no replies from any taxi drivers. So, reposting it again.


Hmmm...not to be cynical but...might depend on the Taxi Company and the relationship between the Taxi Driver and the Dispatcher. And by relationship I mean "show me the money". But most likely, I'm wrong.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I'm sure some whiny entitled prick complained and they looked at my standard message. I looked at my thread of text messages, and of the 40-50 messages to riders, one time a guy kept pinging me on the $10 hour guarantee and I said I needed to accept his ping to keep up my guarantee in a text. They must have (Jackie in DC) looked through my messages and found the one time I said it. I was only following their statement of "you must accept 90%", nothing about completing the ride. Oh well, isn't my steady income. My brother and I are building a local app to take their business. I so look forward to the Uber implosion


I understand why you accepted rides and asked them to cancel and that is why I wish they had a destination filter but what you had been doing was wrong! (its okay once a while though)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It looks like a lot of the posters on this thread are the giving the OP the "holier then thou" attitude. Like you people could do no wrong. What a load of shyt.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Why would you call the Pax to find out where they are going "over 2500 trips and I have never once called the pax and asked where they are going, I know a few of my fellow Uber drivers that do it, and that is not professional", it is none of your business, if you decide to have your app on and accept the ping, you have an obligation to the customer to pick them up, it's part of being a FHV driver, forget what Uber likes to call it, you are a dispatch for hire driver. If this was happening to you you would feel he same way, these are people you are dealing with and you are running a business, there can not be preferential treatment in this industry, you can not decide to pick up or not to pick up a PAX do to their destination, if you think that the fares are too low to do business then just turn OFF the app, like myself and many others have done, and go join another base, Uber just did you a favor and put you out of your misery.


Sorry but if Uber is going to hide behind we are not a transportation company but a technology/ ride share 'thang', then I'm not going to be bound by any FHV rules that I feel puts me at a disadvantage, especially at the lower rates. Except for the people here with valid commercial insurance, we all know the rest of us are basically gypsy cabs. Now I don't drive unless it's a 2x surge, but before the last rate cut, you better believe I called people to find out where they were going because I wasn't going to take a long crappy ride to JFK for squat money, that's stupid.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Lidman said:


> It looks like a lot of the posters on this thread are the giving the OP the "holier then thou" attitude. Like you people could do no wrong. What a load of shyt.


Canceling on pax after determining destination - IS a load of chit! Hope they continue deactivating the 'smart guys'.

Taxi's continue to do this - even with their new fangled app to request and pre-arrange trips. Picked up a pax that had pre-arranged a pick up the day before she needed her ride through the taxi app - pax gets notified 10 minutes before pick up that her taxi was 45 minutes away. Short ride, minimum fare trip for me. How convenient - a prearranged short trip - the pre-arranged taxi is unavailable. If it were a long trip, guaranteed the taxi would have been there. Taxis are up to their same old tricks - when the ride does not suit them they become unavailable and put the pax in a very difficult situation.

Deactivate these cab like operators!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Canceling on pax after determining destination - IS a load of chit! Hope they continue deactivating the 'smart guys'.
> 
> Taxi's continue to do this - even with their new fangled app to request and pre-arrange trips. Picked up a pax that had pre-arranged a pick up the day before through the taxi app - pax get notified 10 minutes before pick up that her taxi was 45 minutes away. Short ride, minimum fair trip for me. Taxis are up to their same old tricks - when the ride does not suit them they become unavailable and put the pax in a very difficult situation.
> 
> Deactivate these cab like operators!


Completely Agree!!!! I think customers should start to cancel because their Uber driver is too close. No I want the guy 6 min away because I feel I'm getting my moneys worth burning their gas.

At least you don't have to drive around to get a fare like a taxi. You can just sit there with your car off and have the customers sent right to you.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The stupid thing about asking them where they're going is, say you like where they're going, you pick them up. They're going to be pissed off for asking and rate you a 1.


They are not stupid people. I had a pax tell me last week that his previous Über driver called ahead, asked for the destination, and then cancelled after discovering it to be a short, several mile trip. I told him "that is unusual". I would never do that. It's a shame that some of you do. It's only going to move those pax over to Plus and Select. The $10 minimum fare I get makes even the short trips worthwhile. I will wait longer than 5 minutes without complaint. I will stop at the liquor store, no problem. You need something, I have thought ahead and have everything you might ask for. That's Plus service. So keep on lowering the standards for X, and I will swoop in and drive all your previous customers, no problem.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> They are not stupid people. I had a pax tell me last week that his previous Über driver called ahead, asked for the destination, and then cancelled after discovering it to be a short, several mile trip. I told him "that is unusual". I would never do that. It's a shame that some of you do. It's only going to move those pax over to Plus and Select. The $10 minimum fare I get makes even the short trips worthwhile. I will wait longer than 5 minutes without complaint. I will stop at the liquor store, no problem. You need something, I have thought ahead and have everything you might ask for. That's Plus service. So keep on lowering the standards for X, and I will swoop in and drive all your previous customers, no problem.


Uber LOVES you.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber LOVES you.


I don't know about that, but my passengers appreciate me. I have had so many passengers ask if they could specifically request me in the future. It is surprising that the Ü app does not allow for pax to 'favorite' or to see one's favorite drivers when they are in a pax's pickup proximity. I give them my personal cell and tell them to text me before sending out a trip request. If I'm online and close enough, I will drive to their location and then have them ping me. It's a work around. All the talk of "building our business" by Über, and no tools to build relationships with customers, seems like BS. I don't care if Über loves me, as long as they pay me, and I will continue to conduct myself the way I want, whether they love it or not.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> They are not stupid people. I had a pax tell me last week that his previous Über driver called ahead, asked for the destination, and then cancelled after discovering it to be a short, several mile trip. I told him "that is unusual". I would never do that. It's a shame that some of you do. It's only going to move those pax over to Plus and Select. The $10 minimum fare I get makes even the short trips worthwhile. I will wait longer than 5 minutes without complaint. I will stop at the liquor store, no problem. You need something, I have thought ahead and have everything you might ask for. That's Plus service. So keep on lowering the standards for X, and I will swoop in and drive all your previous customers, no problem.


There you go...equilibrium.

I've also picked up Riders who have been cancelled on like you just stated. I've been telling them that I've never done this but that with Uber lowering the Rates so much so fast that this will likely be the case more often.

I've been more honest when the PAX asks me any Uber questions about cancellations, rates, quality/abilities of drivers, etc.... I even said that I will most likely stop driving for Uber since the rates are too low. I was ready to take a driver rating hit but my rating has gone up recently.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I don't know about that, but my passengers appreciate me. I have had so many passengers ask if they could specifically request me in the future. It is surprising that the Ü app does not allow for pax to 'favorite' or to see one's favorite drivers when they are in a pax's pickup proximity. I give them my personal cell and tell them to text me before sending out a trip request. If I'm online and close enough, I will drive to their location and then have them ping me. It's a work around. All the talk of "building our business" by Über, and no tools to build relationships with customers, seems like BS. I don't care if Über loves me, as long as they pay me, and I will continue to conduct myself the way I want, whether they love it or not.


If they love you so much ask them to pay you more than uber rates or ask if they need a private chauffeur. You'll quickly see how much they really love you.
You must have an expensive car, Mercedes S550 , etc. They like your car more than you most likely.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I don't know about that, but my passengers appreciate me. I have had so many passengers ask if they could specifically request me in the future. It is surprising that the Ü app does not allow for pax to 'favorite' or to see one's favorite drivers when they are in a pax's pickup proximity. I give them my personal cell and tell them to text me before sending out a trip request. If I'm online and close enough, I will drive to their location and then have them ping me. It's a work around. All the talk of "building our business" by Über, and no tools to build relationships with customers, seems like BS. I don't care if Über loves me, as long as they pay me, and I will continue to conduct myself the way I want, whether they love it or not.


My passengers also LOVE me and APPRECIATE me "of course they do, they are riding cheaper than the Bus, LOL" what is wrong with you people, in the END I don't gives a rats ass what the passenger feels about me "this is a business I am running, not a charity", the PAX are not paying me extra "or even bother to give me a tip, with these lower fares the tips that I used to get have also gone south, I still get them but they more rare like seeing Unicorns, LOL" to make up for the 35% cuts Uber put on me and all the rest of the UberX drivers, what is it with you desperate gullible drivers, oh the pax appreciate me, really, LOL. If they appreciate you so much, next time ask them to pay you the difference that Uber cut from you, yea, I thought so, LOL. Now go do Ubers bidding, and stop coming here posting nonsense. From reading some of these posts I feel like I have entered the TwilightZone.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> My passengers also LOVE me and appreciate me "of course they do, they are riding cheaper than the Bus, LOL" what is wrong with you people, but my wallet feels otherwise, in the END I don't gives a rats ass what the passenger feels about me "this is a business I am running, not a charity", the PAX are not paying me extra to make up for the 35% cuts Uber put on me and all the rest of the UberX drivers, what is it with you desperate gullible drivers, oh the pax appreciate me, really, LOL. If they appreciate you so much, next time ask them to pay you the difference that Uber cut from you, yea, I thought so, LOL. Now go do Ubers bidding, and stop coming here posting nonsense. From reading some of these posts I feel like I have entered the TwilightZone.


You may be running a business, but it's a service related business. You don't give the services...you are at a disadvantage to others who are. And in time you don't meet the average standard you will drop off the bottom. Darwin at it's finest.

And on that note, I don't offer water in my car or frills. I know my city, I know how to drive, my car is clean, I can hold a conversation in English. That keeps me a 4.9 rating and told I am the top 5% of all UberX drivers. But for some the water and the mints may be compensating for lack of knowledge of their roads. And sometimes that will help with some Pax. For me as a rider I don't care. Safe efficient ride in a clean car. That's 5* every time.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You may be running a business, but it's a service related business. You don't give the services...you are at a disadvantage to others who are. And in time you don't meet the average standard you will drop off the bottom. Darwin at it's finest.
> 
> And on that note, I don't offer water in my car or frills. I know my city, I know how to drive, my car is clean, I can hold a conversation in English. That keeps me a 4.9 rating and told I am the top 5% of all UberX drivers. But for some the water and the mints may be compensating for lack of knowledge of their roads. And sometimes that will help with some Pax. For me as a rider I don't care. Safe efficient ride in a clean car. That's 5* every time.


You sure you aren't UberJax ?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You may be running a business, but it's a service related business. You don't give the services...you are at a disadvantage to others who are. And in time you don't meet the average standard you will drop off the bottom. Darwin at it's finest.
> 
> And on that note, I don't offer water in my car or frills. I know my city, I know how to drive, my car is clean, I can hold a conversation in English. That keeps me a 4.9 rating and told I am the top 5% of all UberX drivers. But for some the water and the mints may be compensating for lack of knowledge of their roads. And sometimes that will help with some Pax. For me as a rider I don't care. Safe efficient ride in a clean car. That's 5* every time.


Please don't come here trying to preach or teach, I have done over 2500 trips with a 4.8 rating, and I am more than qualified to transport people around town in NYC, not Toronto LOL. Many pax tell me the nightmares they experience with drivers who are completely clueless, I tell them that's going to be the norm with the constant price cuts.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You sure you aren't UberJax ?


lol...nope. And frankly I found the things he said a bit annoying. I avoided his posts. But I do use the service as a customer. And if people continue to raise the bar, it becomes harder to compete if you don't up your game. People are smart, they will change when they feel there is a better alternative and it pays to move.

How many people moved from taxis just because they were fed up with being forced to pay cash. Again it's all down to know your customer.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You sure you aren't UberJax ?


The guy is a complete Uber homer with no math or business sense "Ubers favorite partner, cough cough", it's OK, I am not surprised one bit, there are boat loads of them out there on the roads, I see them every day.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Please don't come here trying to preach or teach, I have done over 2500 trips with a 4.8 rating, and I am more than qualified to transport people around town in NYC, not Toronto LOL. Many pax tell me the nightmares they experience with drivers who are completely clueless, I tell them that's going to be the norm with the constant price cuts.


I hear the same issues with drivers who screw up the ride around here all the time. And yes I have had rides where drivers had no business driving people around. I may not be as versed as you. (aprox 580 rides) And no way I would play in NYC or a city I don't know inside and out. But I have lived in Toronto all my life....I will put money I got a better understanding of the city of Toronto than the majority of full time cabbies. So I know how to deal with passengers. It's not rocket science...most is common sense. Just treat them how you want to be treated in the same situation.

But if you don't understand that customers are now looking for better service for their money, well you will see what your long term prospects look like as others up the game. Because you got more players entering the market every day.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

They just cut the fares in Toronto, and some of these guys are oblivious "Uber's favorite partner", it's OK Uber loves me, they tell me now I will make more money. I don't know what math they use in Toronto but here in the USA, when someone tell you you will make more by paying you less, we know they are full of FUD.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The guy is a complete Uber homer with no math or business sense "Ubers favorite partner, cough cough", it's OK, I am not surprised one bit, there are boat loads of them out there on the roads, I see them every day.


Oh I have done the math...and I don't need to drive to make a living. Maybe that's why you are so bitter. I think I would be too if the carpet kept being pulled out from under me with no way to stop it.

Good luck...as boat loads more of us plug your streets and suck the money from your veins. Then you may wake up and know what your customers really want.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The guy is a complete Uber homer with no math or business sense "Ubers favorite partner, cough cough", it's OK, I am not surprised one bit, there are boat loads of them out there on the roads, I see them every day.


This is related to Uber's BS, this is probably before your time, but I remember it. Fugazy express, it was a franchise, uber isn't the first person to take advantage of suckers.

http://m.lctmag.com/article/40677/lct-interview-with-new-york-s-bill-fugazy


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Oh I have done the math...and I don't need to drive to make a living. Maybe that's why you are so bitter. I think I would be too if the carpet kept being pulled out from under me with no way to stop it.
> 
> Good luck...as boat loads more of us plug your streets and suck the money from your veins. Then you may wake up and know what your customers really want.


And what is that genius, and by the way, no one gives a rats ass about the temporary wannabe Taxi drivers, you also lost me when you said you where more qualified than a full time Taxi driver, I want to see how qualified you are without your GPS, LOL.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think you got what you deserved and had this coming to you. It takes 2 seconds for a passenger to file a complaint about you, especially if you've been texting them and they have logs.


Lol


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Oh I have done the math...and I don't need to drive to make a living. Maybe that's why you are so bitter. I think I would be too if the carpet kept being pulled out from under me with no way to stop it.
> 
> Good luck...as boat loads more of us plug your streets and suck the money from your veins. Then you may wake up and know what your customers really want.


So what you are saying is that you don't really need this gig, but do it anyway so to take away the bread from someone who does it as living to support his/her family, your mom would be proud of you, so can I ask you, how LOW would you go, maybe I should not


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> And what is that genius, and by the way, no one gives a rats ass about the temporary wannabe Taxi drivers, you also lost me when you said you where more qualified than a full time Taxi driver, I want to see how qualified you are without your GPS, LOL.


I would like to see how qualified you are doing my job full time. What's your point. I still can find my way around Toronto better than a Taxi. Wish half of them would use a GPS instead of playing games and driving in circles.

You may not give a rats ass....but your customers do. In 1000 years they will be talking about Taxi drivers like they do blacksmiths and manure haulers. You will be a thing of the past. All because you didn't change to suit your market. Enjoy your short term gains....long term you are sunk.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So what you are saying is that you don't really need this gig, but do it anyway so to take away the bread from someone who does it as living to support his/her family, your mom would be proud of you, so can I ask you, how LOW would you go, maybe I should not


My mom would be dam proud...putting an end to an antiquated system that has been ripping off little old ladies for years. Time for a change in Toronto. I could give a rats ass what you do in NYC. At least for now.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Here is one article,
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/uber-app-malware-android/34962/
> 
> Just google Uber phone permissions, many more articles.


^^^
There used to be a feature in Android where you could limit permissions on a certain app. 
There is an app that reactivates that because it's still in the Android app, but it's now hidden. 
It's called 'AppOpsXposed' and it's part of the Xposed installer framework. Can't remember if you have to be rooted to use it. 
Look it up.... it works like a charm


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Uber Metrics states that "getting deactivated has shown to actually increase driver earnings"...sigh.


POST # 75 /@SCdave: ♤♡♢♧

"Uber metrics" helps #FUBER "structure
a construct" that being the obfuscation
necessary to blur the reality that Driving
for them regardless of duration is likely
to result in a NET LOSS OF INCOME!

☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆
AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUD


----------



## ubervictim (Feb 2, 2015)

If you still want uber to succeed and support them after they slash your fares you are a moron. The only thing they care about is money so the only way to get them to change is to affect their income by raising awareness of their abuses. Getting riders to use a service that doesn't abuse their drivers makes sense. Being a cheerleader for uber as they rail you without lube doesn't. Taking pride in doing a good job for a company that treats you like a hooker isn't noble-its idiotic.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You may be running a business, but it's a service related business. You don't give the services...you are at a disadvantage to others who are. And in time you don't meet the average standard you will drop off the bottom. Darwin at it's finest.
> 
> And on that note, I don't offer water in my car or frills. I know my city, I know how to drive, my car is clean, I can hold a conversation in English. That keeps me a 4.9 rating and told I am the top 5% of all UberX drivers. But for some the water and the mints may be compensating for lack of knowledge of their roads. And sometimes that will help with some Pax. For me as a rider I don't care. Safe efficient ride in a clean car. That's 5* every time.


I stop the water thing about 3 weeks, my rating actually went up 0.01, I still provide the candy, mints and gum, it's cheap and passengers love it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ubervictim said:


> If you still want uber to succeed and support them after they slash your fares you are a moron. The only thing they care about is money so the only way to get them to change is to affect their income by raising awareness of their abuses. Getting riders to use a service that doesn't abuse their drivers makes sense. Being a cheerleader for uber as they rail you without lube doesn't. Taking pride in doing a good job for a company that treats you like a hooker isn't noble-its idiotic.


And here you are on a forum fighting Uber. Why don't you go do some real good. I know Ch1cabby was looking for people to speak to reporters. Did you put your hand up? Yep I thought not. So why don't you go do some real good. Try and change an industry and not just spout off about just the bad...you hold no merit in that.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> There used to be a feature in Android where you could limit permissions on a certain app.
> There is an app that reactivates that because it's still in the Android app, but it's now hidden.
> It's called 'AppOpsXposed' and it's part of the Xposed installer framework. Can't remember if you have to be rooted to use it.
> Look it up.... it works like a charm


I'll have to look it up when I get another phone, thank you


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

ubervictim said:


> Taking pride in doing a good job for a company that treats you like a hooker isn't noble-its idiotic.


...wait, what's wrong with being a hooker?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You may be running a business, but it's a service related business. You don't give the services...you are at a disadvantage to others who are. And in time you don't meet the average standard you will drop off the bottom. Darwin at it's finest.
> 
> And on that note, I don't offer water in my car or frills. I know my city, I know how to drive, my car is clean, I can hold a conversation in English. That keeps me a 4.9 rating and told I am the top 5% of all UberX drivers. But for some the water and the mints may be compensating for lack of knowledge of their roads. And sometimes that will help with some Pax. For me as a rider I don't care. Safe efficient ride in a clean car. That's 5* every time.


Come drive in the LA, SB, OC market and see how well your knowledge of the road works for you,

Get a ping in Manhattan beach, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Long Beach,

Get a ping in Long Beach, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Irvine,

Get a ping in Irvine, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Riverside,

Get a ping in Riverside, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Redlands,

Get a ping in Redlands, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Rancho Cucamonga,

Only cities I know totally without a GPS is riverside, corona and long beach


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> But if you don't understand that customers are now looking for better service for their money.


What money? The money we are getting for service is a joke,

Some of you may think i am a uber fanboy, that I'm not,

I provide uber clients with great service because i have done so from the moment i first got behind the wheel of a taxi in 2001, not because uber tells me too,

Proof of my commitment to transportation service can be found at the wacky wayback machine,

Bob's Taxi, Six years advertising on the net,
on the net as Taxi Sevices since 03.01.2008
on the net as Bob's Taxi since 09.10.2011

I am a fanboy of being able to do something i love for a living, that something is driving and uber is ****en it up for everyone.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tom Madison said:


> Who drives a Suburban for Uber?


An Uber XL driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> ...wait, what's wrong with being a hooker?


You know, if I do something I like to do it really well. I know every nook, shortcut and light timing in my area and took pride in getting people there quickly, safely, in style and with a laugh. If I'm going to be a hooker I want to be a great hooker and make lots of money. Hooking for crack wages doesn't cut it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Come drive in the LA, SB, OC market and see how well your knowledge of the road works for you,
> 
> Get a ping in Manhattan beach, after that you may be waiting for a ping in Long Beach,
> 
> ...


Hey I get the LA geography. I lived there for 7 months in Burbank. Way different driving than here in Toronto. It took me 2 months to realize to get to Beverly Hills you don't take the highway.

But I bet if I put you in Toronto you would be lost as well. I think that really comes to knowledge of your city. I couldn't work in yours, and no way you could work effectively in mine. Not without a few months under your belt.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> What money? The money we are getting for service is a joke,
> 
> Some of you may think i am a uber fanboy, that I'm not,
> 
> ...


Wasn't really talking about how much money is made and how it effects drivers. I was talking purely on service. That's what customers want and most are willing to pay more for it. Problem is they won't pay more than Taxi fare at current rates and Uber has undercut the marketplace placing little value on your time.

So what are the alternatives. Most just come here and ***** about it. Others deal with it. And a small few make changes.

I walk the fence right now on many of the issues because I want to see change. I have many meetings with city council in my area to give my take on the situation from my prospective. From a rider, from a driver, and from what is going on in the city Taxi industry.

The Taxi industry must survive. But they need to also change the ways they do business. And Uber needs a tight leash on them. In the end what serves Toronto best is all I care about. I just hope a good model comes out of it and others can adopt it to help them. Time for the game to become fair.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I retired with a 4.8


of course you did...
the hundreds of passengers you cancelled on couldn't rate you the 1* you deserved.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> Just figured out why I got caught and banned. Was averaging $350 a week for two months and the last two weeks I only made $23 and $8 for myself. Must not have lived up to there billing standards. Sorry Uber.


You gross $23, but you net $8 and you say uber has odd math.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Just curious for all the taxi guys in this thread, how do taxi companies handle dispatch and rides when you are close to reaching the end of your shift?


I only works a 12 hour shift for one year at Pomona Yellow Cab 2001 to 2002, after that I always had a 24/7 taxi lease,

If on a 12 hour shift and you starts at 3am your shift actually ends at 2:30pm, if you return taxi after 3pm,

You pay a fee for the minutes you are over time,
Few minutes over you pay about $5 to $10 bucks,
30 minutes over you pay about $25 to $35 bucks,
one hour over you pay about $50 to $70,
Two or more hours over, your overtime fee will = the 12 hour lease,

you may as well work up to another 12 hours.

That was for a company car, the last 6 months i drove a driver owned car,

When you are sharing car with another driver, you and the other driver work out the overtime, it's not the taxi companies problem.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned (deactivated) by Uber? Are you kidding me?

I drive UberX and enjoy ****ing Uber, the liars spoke for the deceiving company, and the BAD riders. Uber pays me $500+ every week to **** them. How come Uber does not deactivate or ban me?

Why? Read on
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-dr...e-deceiving-company-and-the-bad-riders.13319/


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Banned (deactivated) by Uber? Are you kidding me?
> 
> I drive UberX and enjoy ****ing Uber, the liars spoke for the deceiving company, and the BAD riders. Uber pays me $500+ every week to **** them. How come Uber does not deactivate or ban me?
> 
> ...


Because you are so smart....let me know how I can be like you....oh please will you tech me. How many hours did you work to get that? I don't see that anywhere. Trust me it will only be a matter of time. You will have a meltdown before you quit.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Because you are so smart....let me know how I can be like you....oh please will you tech me. How many hours did you work to get that? I don't see that anywhere. Trust me it will only be a matter of time. You will have a meltdown before you quit.


Just follow my posts. I am more than happy to share experiences to **** *Uber*, the *liars* speaking for the deceiving company and the *bad* riders.

I have a spare care, spare time. I can make a spare money and **** them every day. What a life. lol.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Just follow my posts. I am more than happy to share experiences to **** *Uber*, the *liars* speaking for the deceiving company and the *bad* riders.
> 
> I have a spare care, spare time. I can make a spare money and **** them every day. What a life. lol.....


Perhaps you can be kind enough to funnel some of that spare money into writing lessons so that we can understand your posts. Oh, and a bit of therapy to tone down the hostility please!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perhaps you can be kind enough to funnel some of that spare money into writing lessons so that we can understand your posts. Oh, and a bit of therapy to tone down the hostility please!


Either my writing is hard to understand or your reading comprehension is poor. lol.....

Please be kind to show how many "likes" you received. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Just follow my posts. I am more than happy to share experiences to **** *Uber*, the *liars* speaking for the deceiving company and the *bad* riders.
> 
> I have a spare care, spare time. I can make a spare money and **** them every day. What a life. lol.....


It's hard to take you serious. You sound like the way the taxi industry speaks about Uber. A lot of hot air and very little facts. To sell an issue you need to first understand it. But hey ramble on. Your sales pitch I am sure will get a few ears.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Either my writing is hard to understand or your reading comprehension is poor. lol.....
> 
> Please be kind to show how many "likes" you received. lol.....
> View attachment 4727


Wow...I didn't think you were that insecure. You need people now to like you. Dude...get therapy before you slit your wrists.

"I have more likes" sob sob. My daddy can beat up your daddy.

You do need help...seriously.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> It's hard to take you serious. You sound like the way the taxi industry speaks about Uber. A lot of hot air and very little facts. To sell an issue you need to first understand it. But hey ramble on. Your sales pitch I am sure will get a few ears.


A deceiver will omit the "truth" intentionally.....

You spoke for Uber. I spoke for Uber drivers.

Face the truth, will you? I am a Uber driver. I am not in a taxi industry, clear?

Uber pays me $500+/week to **** them. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I speak the Truth...listen to me listen to me. Because I **** uber too.

Now I sound more credible. Maybe I will get more likes now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Either my writing is hard to understand or your reading comprehension is poor. lol.....
> 
> Please be kind to show how many "likes" you received. lol.....
> View attachment 4727


If you want to know how many posts or likes someone has you can simply click on their name to get that info. Oh wait, you were trying to tell me that your dick is bigger than mine.

Fine, let me use a little UberMath to show you what a putz you are:
You: 103 likes for 132 posts = .7803 likes per posts
Me: 74 likes for 92 posts = .804 likes per posts

So my posts are more likeable than yours. Nana Nana Nana Nana boo boo!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Wow...I didn't think you were that insecure. You need people now to like you. Dude...get therapy before you slit your wrists.
> 
> "I have more likes" sob sob. My daddy can beat up your daddy.
> 
> You do need help...seriously.


Dude, here is truth & facts. lol.....

@Actionjax (*Speaks for Uber*)
Member Since: *Oct 6, 2014* 
Member ID *3022*
Messages: 618 
Likes Received: 443 
Trophy Points: 63

@Truth & Facts (*Speaks for Uber drivers*)
Member Since: *Jan 14, 2015* 
Member ID *7837*
Messages: 132 
Likes Received: 103 
Trophy Points: 43


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Dude, here is truth & facts. lol.....
> 
> @Actionjax (*Speaks for Uber*)
> Member Since: *Oct 6, 2014*
> ...


Guess they like me more....lol. But get the facts straight. Speaks for the consumers. While trying to understand the industry. But hey you don't have the facts right most of the time...why start now.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow...I didn't think you were that insecure. You need people now to like you. Dude...get therapy before you slit your wrists.
> 
> "I have more likes" sob sob. My daddy can beat up your daddy.
> 
> You do need help...seriously.


It's the sad Facebook world we live in...gotta have that instant gratification via likes, kudos, and LOLs.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber wishes *everyone drive and ride*.
Uber *does not care* who drives or rides.
Whoever drives or rides, they contributed *$1 plus 20% commission* to Uber.
Unless you have a big issue reported on the national TV broadcast or the major news media, *you will not be banned or deactivated*.

I **** Uber, the liars speaking for the deceiving company and the bad riders everyday. Uber pays me $500+/week to **** them.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Guess they like me more....lol. But get the facts straight. Speaks for the consumers. While trying to understand the industry. But hey you don't have the facts right most of the time...why start now.


You look like a human Q-Tip, how could anyone _not_ like you?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I don't deny it's not going to happen, but I don't think it's as close as you think. Most new tech ideas take years to reach adoption rates that make it a daily part of our lives. And most new tech ideas in the realm of transportation are at least 5 years out before they start to be seen on our roads or in the air.
> 
> And lets face it. If you poll people about getting into a driverless car most will not do it. It needs to be proven first. I do think drones for parcel delivery are closer on the horizon. We are seeing them being used already around our parts for remote mail delivery up north.


POST # 25 / @Actionjax : ♤♡♢♧ And
the hyperlink to the article/ story / video
of the aforementioned "...drones for par-
cel delivery..." for "...remote Mail Delivery
up North." is WHERE ?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 25 / @Actionjax : ♤♡♢♧ And
> the hyperlink to the article/ story / video
> of the aforementioned "...drones for par-
> cel delivery..." for "...remote Mail Delivery
> up North." is WHERE ?


They are testing it up on lake Simcoe in Ontario for 2 small islands that have residents on it. I have also head they have started a pilot in the NWT on an island up there. Information was provided by someone I know from Canada post that I work with teaching.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> They are testing it up on lake Simcoe in Ontario for 2 small islands that have residents on it. I have also head they have started a pilot in the NWT on an island up there. Information was provided by someone I know from Canada post that I work with teaching.


Uber insider, @Actionjax , stop bull shitting on this forum. Don't forget brush teeth and take pills which are things you need to do daily, not bull shitting. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

And why don't you go hide behind that keyboard of yours spreading your Anti Uber BS to the world.

Tell me what's more pathetic. Someone who works for Uber?

Or someone who works for Uber and does nothing but complain about it on a board all day talking BS about how he treats passengers like shit and and gets away with it. The only Truth and Fact is you are a doucebag and more bitter about your life than most. And the fact that you think you are all that is even more comical from where I'm sitting knowing I can stop at anytime I want.

And you...well you will still be *****ing making enough coin to pay your rent. Life somehow knows how to balance itself out I guess. And you wonder why you don't get tips.


----------



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

WilmingtonUber said:


> I asked them where they were going, and determined that it was not in my best interest to take the ride. I asked them to cancel the request. I did it a bunch. I drive a suburban, so after the rate cuts I needed to be smart with my rides.


No disrespect but that's a cluster **** move on your part , sorry bro


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I have over 2000 trips and also have never asked a PAX what their destination was or even turned down one that I knew would not be great for my daily net.
> 
> But I also have no major problem with other Uber Drivers calling to ask. A year ago I would say it was unprofessional also but now, really no problem at all.
> 
> ...


Directional or range willing to pick up would be very helpful !


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> My passengers also LOVE me and APPRECIATE me "of course they do, they are riding cheaper than the Bus, LOL" what is wrong with you people, in the END I don't gives a rats ass what the passenger feels about me "this is a business I am running, not a charity", the PAX are not paying me extra "or even bother to give me a tip, with these lower fares the tips that I used to get have also gone south, I still get them but they more rare like seeing Unicorns, LOL" to make up for the 35% cuts Uber put on me and all the rest of the UberX drivers, what is it with you desperate gullible drivers, oh the pax appreciate me, really, LOL. If they appreciate you so much, next time ask them to pay you the difference that Uber cut from you, yea, I thought so, LOL. Now go do Ubers bidding, and stop coming here posting nonsense. From reading some of these posts I feel like I have entered the TwilightZone.


how do you handle low ratings ? or are they low ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Actually, no lesson to be learned. He was already priced out but continued to drive. When Google introduces autonomous cars, the entire livery system of the world will disappear. Navies will disappear, you can function a ship like drone/video game. Taxi industry is already on its way out the door. Limos will be gone. Pizza delivery is going away. UPS/fedex/USPS are on their way out. Office buildings, stores, factories are becoming AI wastelands.


I'd like to see some of these entitled punk pax picked up by the hair with an Amazon drone and flew to never never land for a hard landing.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHollywood said:


> how do you handle low ratings ? or are they low ?


How do I handle low ratings, I am not familiar with them, close to 3,000 trips and 4.8 rating here. You want to keep a good rating, most important part is know the roads, don't talk nonsense with the pax, keep the radio OFF, unless pax asks for it to be turned on, but the most important role of beign a Taxi driver, drive safe "these are strangers in your car that are trusting you with their life", and know the roads like the back of your hand, pax are not interested in scenic tours "driving in circles" know how to get to your destination before your even start driving, don't try to figure it out on the way there , get them from point A to point B in the safest and most efficient manner possible, and you are golden.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What you are implying is illegal in the FHV industry, and it will never ever be given a second thought, when you sign up to be a FHV/Taxi operator these are things you have to deal with, it's just part of the job, not every fare will be a lucrative one, that being said, with Uber that is another story "with their dirt cheap fares" all it does is invite such behavior "like the poster who got fired" from drivers, the should I or should I not syndrome.


*Interesting that you should say that it is illegal! You know what else is illegal? Any uber or lyft driver operating without commercial plates.. so basically 95% of uber/lyft drivers are operating "illegally" in CA and FL..

http://sfist.com/2015/01/23/dmv_rideshare_drivers_need_commerci.php*

Uber/Lyft are not taxis...because if they were they would NOT Be able to decline pax based on if they have a credit card or not.. And would be required to have a dispatch center... (an actual number).


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> And why don't you go hide behind that keyboard of yours spreading your Anti Uber BS to the world.
> 
> Tell me what's more pathetic. Someone who works for Uber?
> 
> ...


 **** a rider like you a day, it is cheaper than taking a Vitamin D pill. lol.....


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Take uber for whatever you can get away with 

**** them and **** pax too


----------



## bannedfromuber (Mar 6, 2015)

wow i got banned for nothing then????


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

bannedfromuber said:


> wow i got banned for nothing then????


Banning doesn't happen in this industry. You got ****ed which is far more popular.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Take uber for whatever you can get away with
> 
> **** them and **** pax too


Stop all this ****ing bad language, the **** is wrong with you?


----------

